# Converter



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

any ideas as to why i have blown these 2-40amp fuses


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

The only time I blew my 40 amp fuses on our 321FRL is when a serviced the battery. Been messing with that puppy?


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 w/hoodscoop above. My 40 a circuit breakers/fuses protect the wiring to the motor for the slide out, etc. They are very, very durable, and mine are re-settable. (Wait a minute or two for the internal parts to cool off and then press on the soft cover to reset it.)

Usually installing the battery(ies) backwards will cause those circuit breakers to trip.

My only "repair" was that one had a slightly torn cover, and water and crud from towing got inside. It cost all of about $8 or $10 to replace.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

hautevue said:


> X2 w/hoodscoop above. My 40 a circuit breakers/fuses protect the wiring to the motor for the slide out, etc. They are very, very durable, and mine are re-settable. (Wait a minute or two for the internal parts to cool off and then press on the soft cover to reset it.)
> 
> Usually installing the battery(ies) backwards will cause those circuit breakers to trip.
> 
> My only "repair" was that one had a slightly torn cover, and water and crud from towing got inside. It cost all of about $8 or $10 to replace.


I think he is taking about the ones in the converter. Those protect for reverse power.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> X2 w/hoodscoop above. My 40 a circuit breakers/fuses protect the wiring to the motor for the slide out, etc. They are very, very durable, and mine are re-settable. (Wait a minute or two for the internal parts to cool off and then press on the soft cover to reset it.)
> 
> Usually installing the battery(ies) backwards will cause those circuit breakers to trip.
> 
> My only "repair" was that one had a slightly torn cover, and water and crud from towing got inside. It cost all of about $8 or $10 to replace.


I think he is taking about the ones in the converter. Those protect for reverse power.
[/quote]

Are there 40 amp fuses other than in the converter?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are some auto reset thermal breakers mounted near the battery.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes iam talking about the 40 amp fuses on the converter. the only thing i did was install a battery cutoff switch. iam switching the neg, cable


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The fuses in the converter are for reverse polarity protection. Is it possible you connected the battery backwards during the installation of the switch?


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Ya, that's what I was getting at without actually saying it. I connected my battery backwards when I installed it after winter and blew both fuses.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

all i did was switch the neg wire at the battery switch


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Remember, WHITE is GROUND, and BLACK is HOT (12V). Get them reversed, and those 40 amp fuses are history.

Gilligan


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

as i said i took the white wire and installed a battery switch


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

outbackmac said:


> as i said i took the white wire and installed a battery switch


One side of your switch now goes to frame ground, and the other side goes to the negative terminal of the battery? If that is what you have, then that is correct. I assume you left the black wire attached to the positive terminal of the battery, and didn't do anything with it.

Gilligan


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Outbacks come from the factory with the battery switch on the positive (black) wire. Unless Gilligan has been working on that one....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

outbackmac said:


> as i said i took the white wire and installed a battery switch


If there is no other issues then I would say it was just a random in rush issue and not a really big concern. Carry spare fuses and let us know if it happens again.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> Outbacks come from the factory with the battery switch on the positive (black) wire.


I can't think of any reason one would be better than the other. I only mentioned the white wire because Jerry had already installed the switch that way.
I think some people prefer switching the ground side out of habit, because in the automotive world you always remove the ground cable on the battery first, to prevent any unwanted arcs, sparks, and melted tools when the positive terminal is disconnected.

Gilligan


----------

